# new here



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there

I am new, and wanted to say hello. I am a long time pet mouse keeper though not breeder. I have bred and exhibited other pets successfully over the years, but would like to have some show type mice...as they are so gorgeous, with a view to exhibiting them at some point. I have a big empty, insulated shed with power and lighting, and no mice to put in it at the mo!

I adore the BE creams, himi's, siamese, lilacs, blues, brokens and rumpwhites. And also the stunning Astrex. I love the big earred, chunky show types and would very much like a couple of trio's to begin with and see how things go.

I hope to hear your ideas, advice/suggestions with where to start!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome  Whereabouts you from?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

